

Show HN: see which of your friends' tweets are getting noticed - photorized
http://micro.itrend.tv/

======
photorized
About the app: we wrote this for people who follow a lot of people on Twitter.

It looks at people you follow, what they write, and how quickly their tweets
are gaining Retweeted and/or Favorited. Shows you Top 5 tweets only.

Written in PHP, hosted on AWS ElastiCache and EC2 with Autoscaling (we shall
see about that).

Would love to get some feedback!

------
photorized
… there are many apps out there that show you Top X based on absolute values
(e.g. most Retweeted) etc.

This one is all about the velocity. It's also interesting to see the dynamics,
what keeps a given tweet afloat (e.g. many Favorites aren't as effective as
RTs - and the tweet flatlines).

